# Electives?



## hope32

hi, im a final yr MBBS student studying in pakistan. i would like to apply for an elective but donot know how to go about it. if anyone could give advice on how to start applying, any prerequisites because i havent given the USMLEs, where to apply?

Also, ive heard that one can only apply for an elective till the final yr of MBBS, after which only observerships are available, if so until when will i be considered a final yr student? for ex; the day my result comes out or the date of graduation.


----------



## rosequartz

Hello,

Well for electives, its best to search up opportunities at individual schools yourself. I would recommend sticking to AAMC's US medical schools list that is accredited by LCME also. Two other sources that people usually use to search for electives are either AAMC EEC or US Electives that let you know which schools readily accept international medical students and graduates and prerequisites schools require. Again, it's always best to consult the school of your interest directly to ensure the current requirements, deadlines and application procedure.

And yes that is correct, you can only apply for clinical electives as a medical student. Once you graduate (date of graduation), you are only eligible for externships and observerships. Observerships do not allow patient contact, and not to sound discouraging, but externships are hard to find. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## hope32

Thanks. does a canadian citizen need to give toefl as it is a requirement for electives


----------

